# [SOLVED] uruchomienie compiz-fusion

## chojny

Witam!

Czy ktos moglby mi pomoc zmusic compiz-fusion do wspolpracy z kde?

Zainstalowalem AIGLX wg http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

Dla sprawdzenia czy dziala:

```
glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

chojny@sunnet ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i aiglx

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"
```

jak widac AIGLX jest ok.

Pozniej na podstawie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566796.html zainstalowalem compiz-fusion

mam:

```
cat /etc/env.d/99kde-env

KDEWM=compiz-decorator
```

Po uruchomieniu xdm wszystko jest ok, loguje sie, widze moj pulpit itp ale bez efektow, przy probie uruchomienia (nie wiem czy odpowiedniej) komenda 

```
compiz-start
```

 dekoracja okien znika, pojawiaja sie wszystkie okienka nawet te zminimalizowane, i nie moge nic zrobic (kde sie zwiesza).

Moj xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor"

    HorizSync   31-68

    VertRefresh 59-75

    Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "geforce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Option "DRI" "true"

    Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce"

    Monitor     "monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Moje emerge info:

```
Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gen

too-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Jun 2007 07:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu

tdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php

5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/r

evdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/

distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress                                                                                                       --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/di                                                                                                      stfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 apache2 avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups db                                                                                                      us dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm glitz gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog jabber jpeg kde libg++                                                                                                       lm_sensors midi mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam                                                                                                       pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection se                                                                                                      ssion spl ssl svg tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode wmf xorg zlib" ALSA_CA                                                                                                      RDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty                                                                                                       extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plu                                                                                                      g rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evde                                                                                                      v" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001                                                                                                       mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, P                                                                                                      ORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Co powinienem zrobic zeby uruchomic compiz-fusion?

Bede wdzieczny za wszelkie rady.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

przepraszam ze OT: Ale co to jest compiz-fusion i czym sie rozni od zwyklego compiza?

----------

## chojny

Z tego co wiem w pewnym momencie tworcy compiza podzielili sie na tych tworzacych beryla (wiecej bajerkow, wodotryskow etc ale za to mniejsza stabilnosc) i na developerow compiza (odwrotnie jak w przypadku beryla wieksza stabilnosc ale mniej efektow). Niedawno stwierdzili, ze to nie ma sensu i ponownie tworza jeden projekt, ktory jest polaczeniem dawnego beryla i compiza i to wlasnie jest compiz-fusion.

----------

## Belliash

 *chojny wrote:*   

> Z tego co wiem w pewnym momencie tworcy compiza podzielili sie na tych tworzacych beryla (wiecej bajerkow, wodotryskow etc ale za to mniejsza stabilnosc) i na developerow compiza (odwrotnie jak w przypadku beryla wieksza stabilnosc ale mniej efektow). Niedawno stwierdzili, ze to nie ma sensu i ponownie tworza jeden projekt, ktory jest polaczeniem dawnego beryla i compiza i to wlasnie jest compiz-fusion.

 

eeeee?

to zwykly compiz...

----------

## m010ch

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> eeeee?
> 
> to zwykly compiz...

 

Nie - to nie zwykły Compiz - to nowy Compiz (z wszystkim co najlepsze z Beryla).

Widzę, że kolega do tyłu z newsami:

http://jakilinux.org/newsy/compiz-fusion/

http://blog.beryl-project.org/?p=33

http://dev.beryl-project.org/~kristian/the-gnulinux-desktop/beryl/20/then-there-was-a-name-compiz-fusion/

http://www.opencompositing.org/

----------

## Belliash

emerge compiz-fusion pocioaga za soba compiza wiec wystarczy chyba tylko emerge compiz?

zreszta emerge compcomm nie instaluje compiz-fusion  :Razz: 

----------

## XianN

```
layman -a xeffects

emerge compiz-fusion
```

Ale ja walcze juz 3 dzien i nie moge kilku pluginow odpalic (jak tylko zaladuje to compiz sie wywala), a ze jest to m.in. resize to dla mnie poki co odpada...

----------

## chojny

 *XianN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> layman -a xeffects
> 
> ...

 

Wczesniej napisalem ze instalowalem wg https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566796.html a tam jest dokladnie to co napisales;)

Mozesz napisac w jakis sposob uruchamiasz compiza? brak pewnych pluginow bylby duuuzym krokiem do przodu w porownaniu z tym na czym sie zatrzymalem  :Wink: 

----------

## chojny

Udalo mi sie uruchomic compiz-fusion na NVIDIA GL wg http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

Moj obecny xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor"

    HorizSync   31-68

    VertRefresh 59-75

    Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "geforce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    262144

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

        Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce"

    Monitor     "monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

chwilowo uruchamian compiza takim skrypcikiem: 

```
compiz --replace miniwin decoration transset wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher trailfocus water &

sleep 2

emerald --replace &
```

i wszystko dziala  :Wink: 

Tak wiec wracam do zabawy pluginami;)

----------

## XianN

 *chojny wrote:*   

>  *XianN wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> layman -a xeffects
> 
> ...

 

No tak, ta moja odpowiedz byla bardziej do Morpheoussa  :Smile: 

Uruchamiam compiza tym skryptem.

----------

## przemos

 *XianN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uruchamiam compiza tym skryptem.

 

A na h... ci taki wy...y skrypt   :Very Happy: 

Nie wystarczy tak?:

```

#!/bin/bash

#kill menadzera okien XFCE4

killall xfwm4 &

sleep 1;

compiz –-replace ccp –-sm-disable > /dev/null 2>&1 &

emerald --replace >/dev/null 2>&1 &

```

----------

## Rumil

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  *XianN wrote:*   
> 
> Uruchamiam compiza tym skryptem. 
> 
> A na h... ci taki wy...y skrypt  
> ...

 

Przyznam się szczerze, że nie wiem po co to jest, ale zobacz sobie zawartość skryptu compiz-start (w pakiecie compiz) - tam oprócz uruchomienia compiza i window decoratora ustawiane są odpowiednie zmienne systemowe - zapewne do czegoś to służy.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

